# Sunscreen for the Face



## katana (Jul 6, 2008)

Every single sunscreen I have tried, breaks me out.

So this year I spent 30 mins in store, trying to choose a good sunscreen that is safe for the face.

I decided on Coppertone Oil Free won't clog pores, sunscreen...it's safe for babies too!

Well I have used it 3 times, and I have broken out worse then I ever have in my life! My skin look terrible!

I usually have slightly dry, but clear even skin. But now, it's all red, blotchy, uneven toned, and covered in zits!!! Really bad, and its very very oily now!

GRRR!!!! I'm so mad!! Seriously!

It's going to take weeks to get my skin rebalanced, and until then I have no sunscreen to use!

What kind of sunblock do you ladies use on your face? Do you break out from it?


----------



## babieLy (Jul 6, 2008)

Aw...Sorry to hear that.

I have used Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Lotion SPF 55 for 2 years and I really like it. It smells really good, protects me from the sun, looks smooth under my make up. I don't know if you tried it or not, but it doesn't break me out ( I have oily sensitive skin and used to have acne).


----------



## mgmsrk (Jul 6, 2008)

I use Aveeno positively radiant moisturizer with is spf 15uva/uvb as my every day moisturizer. They also have a spf 30 that I use on my face and neck in the summer.

Have you determined what in sunscreen is breaking you out?

Maybe one of the new spray on ones would be less clogging?


----------



## gejba (Jul 6, 2008)

The only sunscreen that doesn't break me out is Avene 50 spray.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 6, 2008)

Katana, since every sunscreen is causing you to break out, I think it might be because you are not washing it off properly. Since most sunscreens are water resistant, you must make sure to use a really good oil based cleanser.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ecs-80063.html


----------



## Charlene (Jul 6, 2008)

*Clean &amp; Clear Oil-Free Morning Glow Moisturizer with SPF 15* works wonders for me. I get nasty big huge underground pimples if I use anything else. Plus, it doesn't give me that super gnarly burning if it's near my eyes like other combo moisturizer/suncreen products do.


----------



## katana (Jul 6, 2008)

Ladies thank you so much for all of the replies




Seriously! You guys rock!

Quote:
I have used Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Lotion SPF 55 for 2 years and I really like it. It smells really good, protects me from the sun, looks smooth under my make up. I don't know if you tried it or not, but it doesn't break me out ( I have oily sensitive skin and used to have acne). I think I may give this a try. The coppertone one I tried is an SPF 45, 55 would be even better!





Quote:
I use Aveeno positively radiant moisturizer with is spf 15uva/uvb as my every day moisturizer. They also have a spf 30 that I use on my face and neck in the summer. I tried Aveeno and it causes me to break out as well.



Shame I like some of there other products!

Quote:
Katana, since every sunscreen is causing you to break out, I think it might be because you are not washing it off properly. Since most sunscreens are water resistant, you must make sure to use a really good oil based cleanser. I washed my face with a makeup remover wipe, and then soap and water, like I usually do. Is that not enough? I know it was quite hot outside during the day but that usually doesn't cause me to break out!

Quote:
Clean &amp; Clear Oil-Free Morning Glow Moisturizer with SPF 15 works wonders for me. I will definitely have a look at this one as well. I really like Clean &amp; Clear products, and have found they work very well. I have a few friends I have gotten into there products as well. I didn't know they made sunblock. 
Thank you ladies for your replies!


----------



## Ashley (Jul 6, 2008)

katana - that might not be enough. If you can, try something like the oil cleansing method and then maybe a foaming cleanser after if you don't like oil.

I use the Shiseido sunscreen too, and I love it.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 7, 2008)

I've used sunscreen on my face twice this week and it broke me out. I was so effin' mad because I haven't had big breakouts since early in the year. And I wash my face pretty good and even put prescribed acne treatments.

Maybe finding a face moisturizer with spf? Makeup brands with spf products never broke me out... not like actual sunscreen.


----------



## susanks1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I use Dermalogica ultra sensitive faceblock spf 25 on my face. I have sensitive skin and this one does not break me out.


----------



## peachface (Jul 7, 2008)

Sunscreens usually make me break out so I used to not wear them at all. But then now I'm using Shiseido Suncare Gentle Protection SPF33 and I haven't broken out once. (I've been using it for about 4-5 months now.)

Shiseido sunscreen is a physical sunblock (it's got titanium dioxide and zinc dioxide as active ingredients) so I think maybe I've been reacting to chemical sunscreens because they actually penetrate my skin to work... and I've checked, and most sunscreens out there are chemical sunscreens.


----------



## monniej (Jul 7, 2008)

that's a real bummer! i use derma e anti aging moisture complex w/spf 15. finding a good sunscreen was the hardest product for me to find. i went through about 3 before i found a good one. i hope you find something that works!


----------



## babieLy (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh and i have been also using Eucerin Protection Lotion SPF30 for sensitive skin, for 2 years and it is good as same as Shiseido. =) It is cheap also.


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 7, 2008)

I use Shiseido's sunscreen as well... I love it!


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jul 7, 2008)

I too have issues with sunscreen. The only ones I've found so far that don't break me out (or look greasy) for my face are Clinique's super city block and Px's All Weather Friend. I use Neutrogena Sheer on my body.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jul 8, 2008)

I use clinique's super city block spf 40, it doesn't break me out and gives my skin a little glow.


----------



## Joliefilleici (Jul 8, 2008)

Sunscreen doesn't so much break me out as it makes me look terrible in every photograph. Really embarrasing.


----------



## patsluv (Jul 12, 2008)

I use Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry Touch SPF 70 with no problems. It's not greasy. The only thing is I have to rub it well into my skin otherwise it'll leave a white cast.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 12, 2008)

this is what im currently using till my moisturizer runs out and i can then switch to one with an spf in it.

Sephora: Peter Thomas Roth Instant Mineral SPF 30: SPF 16 &amp; Above

its kinda pricey, but you put it over your mu and it doesnt make it cakey or change to the color or anything. and most improtanly: it doesnt make you break out!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 17, 2008)

i have used several bottles of La Roche Posay sunscreens in the "fluide extreme" range (i even used the body version on my face) and never had any problem with it.

i currently use Vichy, a sunscreen named "capital soleil". i really like it, although it tends to make me look white.


----------



## CinnamonKitten (Jul 19, 2008)

I break out if I put sunscreen on my face too (as well as any products that promise to "matte" your face).

However, a few years ago I started using Neutrogena Oil-Free Moisturizer. It's specially formulated for the face and I haven't had a single blemish because of it. The only drawback is that it's only SPF 15. But it's been great for my skin, both as a moisturizer and as a sunscreen.


----------



## RnBqueen (Jul 19, 2008)

Have you tried *Biore Pore Minimizing Lightweight Moisturizer SPF 15, Oil-Free* yet?

The problem with most sunblocks is that they clog pores. Next time you shop for moisturizers, check if they are *non-comedogenic or 100% oil-free*.

I personally love the Biore Moisturizer. It doesn't break me out and I'm acne-prone.

I wouldnt recommend the Eucerin one tho. Its too greasy and heavy...

Hope this helps!


----------



## twinsa (Jul 21, 2008)

i use OMI Sun Bear and Mentholatum. i have the oily skin and some acne scars. these sunscreen can help me cover some scars and they won't make my face to be oily.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jul 24, 2008)

I use Elta MD SPF 45 it's pretty good.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 24, 2008)

Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunscreen SPF 55 with Helioplex. It's seems sticky at first application, but after you've spread it all over your face, it dries to a velvety soft finish. I put it on under my makeup and it does not feel heavy at all. I love it!


----------



## jessica9 (Jul 30, 2008)

I second La Roche Posay Fluide Extreme, however, I don't break out very much. It is for oily skin though, so it could work.

You most likely are breaking out because you are using a high spf chemical sunscreen. Higher spf formulations contain more oils and pore-clogging ingredients. You might want to try the Eucerin moisturizer with spf 30 like someone else mentioned - with a physical blocker you are far less likely to break out. My dermatologist always recommended Purpose's moisturizer with spf because it contained a physical blocker too. If you wear foundation, you should be applying additional spf as well since pretty much all makeup contains titanium dioxide.

If you want to try a physical block with a high UVA rating (physical blockers typically have low UVA ratings), you should look into SVR's tinted sunblock with an spf of 50 and a ppd of 20. It's chemical free, offers really high protection, and doubles as a light foundation.

I also second neutrogenia dry touch -less greasy than la roche posay and easily to use with other products (less expensive too). Also, you might want to try an oil cleanser like someone else mentioned; ever since I've used mine from DHC, I've never had a bad breakout. Hope you find something that works for you!


----------



## RepOslow (May 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunscreen SPF 55 with Helioplex. It's seems sticky at first application, but after you've spread it all over your face, it dries to a velvety soft finish. I put it on under my makeup and it does not feel heavy at all. I love it! I tried Neutrogena Age Shield Face Sunblock SPF 90+ today, but it made my skin hurt. I've also tried La Roche Posay Extreme Fluid and Vichy Sunscreen but both of those gave me whitening. 
I'm thinking about trying Avene Emolusion instead? Btw, this is what I'm looking after in a sunscreen:

-Non whitening

-Contains ZincOxide and either Mexoryl or Helioplex

Any other suggestions to suncreens?


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 20, 2009)

I used the Neutrogena one mentioned (the 70 spf one) and it photographs HORRIBLY. My face looked so white!

I'll just use it for when I go exercise. Definitely NOT for a day out


----------



## cinderella (May 20, 2009)

I recently received Juice Beauty - Spf 20 Mineral Medium Moisturizer

Hydrates and leaves the skin glowing.


----------



## mebs786 (May 20, 2009)

My skin breaks out very easily too. I am using the Clinique Super City Block SPF 40. You can also get it in SPF 25.

I really like this as it does not irritate my skin. It is tinted and very light, with fluid consistency. It does not add any colour to the face but it gives my face a nice dewy look. I would recommend trying this if you have not had any luck with most suncreens. You should be able to get a sample so that you can try it without buying which is what I did.


----------



## babibuu (May 21, 2009)

I have the same problem! I find that caudaile and YONKA brand are so delicate, they have sunscreen epsically for the face and body


----------



## Ssue (May 21, 2009)

I've been using La Roche Posay's Anthelios sunscreen.

It's a much longer lasting sunscreen so you don't have to reapply it as often as other products. The FDA approved the longer lasting active ingredient two years or so ago. It is light, absorbs well, doesn't leave that greasy feeling and doesn't have a scent. (I can't use products with a strong smell without feeling sick.)

Since I tend to be a bit on the lazy side, I like the fact that I don't have to remember to slather another layer on every few hours.


----------



## Midnight Blue (May 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pretty_pink13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use clinique's super city block spf 40, it doesn't break me out and gives my skin a little glow. Ditto! I love the fact that it's slightly tinted and a little glowy. Doesn't break me out and absorbs nicely for wear under my makeup.


----------



## magosienne (May 23, 2009)

I never had any whitening problem with LRP, but my Vichy sunscreen yes, i have to compensate by using a darker foundation, which i rarely do so in reality i add more blush !





I have noticed though it depends on which tube i use, i don't have any whitening problem with a kids' sunscreen.


----------



## GinaL (May 25, 2009)

I use Mineral foundation for sunscreen. If you use 2 layers it's about an spf between 20 and 30. Use a heavier one with not a lot of fillers. Good brands can be found on mineral boards.


----------



## RepOslow (May 25, 2009)

Anyone tried AvÃ¨ne Emulsion SPF 50+?


----------



## magosienne (May 25, 2009)

I haven't but apparently it contains tinosorb (which is a kick ass sunscreen) so i'd say go for it. It's a tad expensive though.


----------



## Asha* (May 29, 2009)

I've heard great reviews on that one... and for Avene sunscreen in general (well, a lot of them contain parabens, which I try to avoid).


----------



## magosienne (May 29, 2009)

True, but it seems unless you go organic, the "big" brands put parabens in them. My mother watched on tv the reason why the avene sunscreens are expensive is because they contain thermal water. I wanna try them, but really when i see the price difference i think adding a few euros on hte price tag just for water is pushing it, i don't care if it's thermal.


----------



## Asha* (May 30, 2009)

Yeah, that's their ''special'' ingredient.

Natural sunscreens are mostly from titanium dioxide and zinc oxide, they make your skin look white (not attractive at all



)

I've found some drugstore sunscreens that are paraben free, I'll see how those'll work out...


----------



## BeautyBlvd (May 30, 2009)

Cosmedicine sunscreen is actually for people with acne issues like me, I use it and I love it! it helps control breakouts and protects my skin from the sun it's a win win


----------



## gejba (May 30, 2009)

New Avene SPF 50 is paraben free and has great packaging:


----------



## magosienne (May 30, 2009)

I didn't know it doesn't contain parabens. That's nice. The packaging is nice as well, although i prefer bottles to tubes, personally.


----------



## gejba (May 31, 2009)

Tube is part of the reason it doesn't need that much of preservatives. I always go for the tube if available.


----------



## cracottepink (May 31, 2009)

I have Hyperpigmentation,

so for couple of years i used La Roche posay

Anthelios XL 50 SPF,it work well,prevent more

brown spots,and there is no perfume,

the only thing if you have a moisturizer and you put

the Anthelios and then a Foundation,i use now a Anne marie

Borlind and i notice that i get little white thing,i guess it is too much

thing on my face,i think the Foundation is too rich so it does these little

peel on my face.

But the Anthelios is great,i do like also for the Body Vichy ,i will try their spf 50

for the face as well.


----------



## lilmama (Jun 1, 2009)

Be careful with the so-called "dry oils." I have heard so many people say they have broken out from them.

This was a really helpful post!


----------



## gaurav123 (Jun 1, 2009)

This is arguable, of course. But even dermatologists we've read tout La Roche-Posay Anthelios XL Lait SPF is the best sunscreen in the world.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *lilmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Be careful with the so-called "dry oils." I have heard so many people say they have broken out from them.
This was a really helpful post!

Yes, they moisturise, but they also have that nasty magnifying glass effect, so you tan, but you also burn. It's stated on the bottle itself, who actually thinks an spf 5 grants any sun protection ?


----------



## magosienne (Jun 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *cracottepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have Hyperpigmentation,so for couple of years i used La Roche posay

Anthelios XL 50 SPF,it work well,prevent more

brown spots,and there is no perfume,

the only thing if you have a moisturizer and you put

the Anthelios and then a Foundation,i use now a Anne marie

Borlind and i notice that i get little white thing,i guess it is too much

thing on my face,i think the Foundation is too rich so it does these little

peel on my face.

But the Anthelios is great,i do like also for the Body Vichy ,i will try their spf 50

for the face as well.

Yes, i get that a little with that sunscreen, the vichy are worst, it's because of the titanium dioxide they contain. Make sure you allow the sunscreen to sink in, say something like 15 minutes or more (i can't remember where, but i read once you were supposed to apply your sunscreen 30 minutes before going out because that's the time it takes to sink in). Usually if i get those annoying little flakes it's because it hasn't sunk in completely.


----------



## SalescoopSarah (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey, I totally know what you mean. I have oily/combination skin and I always break out no matter what sunscreen I use, and it makes me look so shiny. So I opted for a different choice, Sephora bronzing powder with SPF! Now I have a summery glow with SPF.


----------



## RepOslow (Jun 2, 2009)

I tried a new Vichy type today.

Vichy Capital, 50+ and it was pretty cosmetically elegant;D


----------



## cracottepink (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes magosienne you are right

they say before you are going to go sunbathe

you need to apply the lotion half an hour before

au fait j adore ton nom du forum,c est trop cool

c est d ou!

Bises.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 2, 2009)

You mean my username ? It's just a game around my nickname among my manga friends, it's based on a witch character in an RPG parody.


----------



## SalescoopCaro (Jun 2, 2009)

If you want a good sunblock that doesn't block your pores, why not try a mineral powder with SPF? There is a ton of variety out there, and I've heard that Sephora makes a great product. The most important thing to remember is to always protect your skin, even if it means a zit once in a while!


----------

